# Where to buy used double bass



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

I am thinking of buying an used double bass (contrebasse) for my girlfriend. 

I have done some research and the price range is ridiculous, anything from 300 to 2000$ and these are all plywood instrument. 

Since I dont know how much it would be used at first, I prefer to buy an used one and the cheapest possible. I have looked on eBay and could find some for around 400$. So I guess I can get one of these used for 250-300$. The problem is that all the used instrument I find are of higher quality and price (1000$+). 

So anyone has any idea on where I should look? I have looked on eBay, trading post, etc.. And my next plan is to call teachers and see if they have any student who stopped class so I could buy it from them. A bit far fetched but I still have about 2 months to get it so I have time to look around.

My other idea gift is way less original: a pink iPod mini...

Also, any advices on the instrument would be great!

Thanks


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

For a second, I thought your girlfriend was a drummer. I almost suggested her get a set of Dixon's double-bass pedals. Only $140 US!   










Sorry, I'm not helpful at all, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow - interesting choice of instrument.

Long & McQuade is a great music store and I believe they sell used instruments, although a double bass may be a little more difficult to find. But you could give them a call or go to
http://www.long-mcquade.com/ Maybe they can at least send you in the right direction.

Is she just starting out? Because they're priced high for a reason - it's more about how well they're made and how they sound. If you find one for $200, you can be sure it's not going to sound very good and may be hard to keep in tune, but if she's a beginner then a cheap one might be okay for a starter.

If you know anyone who plays a stringed instrument professionally, it's worth asking them for help in your search.

Or you could always just go with the iPod!


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the link but I am really interested in a low end double bass since she will be a beginer (she already sing, play piano and guitar). So I guess I will have to look around for string players. There are a few bars here that have jazz nights so I will go there, give the double bass player a few drink and grab all the infos I need. 

As for the pedals, I know... Seems like every search I do end me with bass pedal, amps, etc... What was the idea of naming two instruments with the same name*? At least in french is 'contrebasse'.

*the origine of the name is that in orchestra it was used to double violin.


----------

